# ADHOC Mac zu PC -> Fehler bei Anmeldung



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollte per ADHOC von meinem PC auf ein iBook zugreifen hab auch alles eingestellt.
Beim PC wird das Netzwerk angezeigt nur wenn ich nun versuche mit dem Mac zu dem Netzwerk zu verbinden bekomme ich die Meldung das beim Anmelden ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Welcher da schweigt sich das OS aus.
ich hab eigentlich alles so gemacht wie es in der Anleitung von http://www.baumweb.de steht.
Also anpingen kann ich den PC vom Mac aus jedoch mit einem Packet recived. Vom PC bekomme ich eine Zeitüberschreitung.
In meiner Anzeige auf dem PC habe ich eine Verbindung, bei der Signalstärke steht jedoch "kein Signal".
Fragt mich bitte wenn ihr noch Informationen benötigt um mir zu helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------

